# HMRC letters to Private Hire and Taxi Drivers



## Shaz Ch (Nov 7, 2020)

HMRC is sending so called nudge letters to Taxi drivers. the letter may contain information e.g.

_“We also have information that shows that you have not told us about some or all of this income. This means you may owe tax. Please fill in the enclosed certificate of tax position and send it back to us by [DATE]. This is so we can help you get your tax affairs up to date. You may also receive a text message reminding you to get in touch with us. If you have income you need to tell us about You can tell us now by making a voluntary disclosure using our online Digital Disclosure Service. Please tick box 1 on the certificate, then go to __GOV.UK__ and search for ‘disclosure service’. You’ll need a Government Gateway user ID and password. If you do not have a user ID, you’ll need to create one. To do this, go to __GOV.UK__ and search for ‘register for online services’, then choose ‘register for HMRC online services’.

“After you tell us you intend to make a voluntary disclosure, we’ll send you an acknowledgement letter. You’ll have 90 days from the date of the letter to work out and pay any tax you owe, via our Digital Disclosure Service. For more information about making a voluntary disclosure, go to __GOV.UK__ and search for ‘make a voluntary disclosure’. If you do not have any income you need to tell us about
“Please tick box 2 or 3 depending on your circumstances.”_

The letter goes on to offer help to drivers who may find the review process ‘complicated’ and also urged those that have any ‘health or personal circumstances’ to get in touch.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

The current administration working for the little guy.
Well, on his dime, which he needs for lunch, but still....


----------

